# Nutram Puppy Food...Good?...Bad?...Ugly?



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi...I'm not sure this is the diet you are feeding (this is the large breed puppy food), but I've highlighted what I consider the problem ingredients. If at all possible you want more meat sources in your first 4-6 ingredients and if grains are present they should be whole grains (barley, oats, whole brown rice). While some dogs eat corn in their kibble without problem, to many, it's a huge allergy problem (itchy skin, ear infections, hot spots). 

There are many options available when looking for foods with numerous named meat sources, whole grains and vegetables and fruits. Many are discussed here everyday. Are you in Canada? If so, Fromm is very popular in Canada and readily available. But there are many other options if Fromm turns out not to work for you or if it's too pricey. Is there a local store that you frequent that might be able to narrow down the choices for you? Global Ryan Pet Stores have a wide variety of holistic foods as does Pet Valu.

Good Luck!

Chicken meal, ground rice, select whole grain corn, chicken fat (preserved with Vitamin E), dried beet pulp, flaxseed, dicalcium phosphate, fish oil (a source of DHA), psyllium fiber, chicken, chicken digest,salt, potassium chloride, lecithin, kelp meal, dried whole egg, choline chloride, Vitamin C, dried cheese, chicory root extract (a source of FOS), yucca schidigera, devil’s claw extract, rosemary extract, garlic, aniseed, cinnamon, thyme, juniper, milk thistle, talin, glucosamine, chondroitin, marigold extract (a source of Lutein), Vitamin A, Vitamin D3, 

Vitamin E, Vitamin K (menadione), Vitamin B12, riboflavin, niacin, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, biotin, ferrous sulphate, iron proteinate, manganous oxide, manganese proteinate, zinc sulphate, zinc proteinate, copper sulphate, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, beta carotene, cobalt proteinate, sodium selenite.


----------



## lea Noel (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## lea Noel (Jan 14, 2009)

Now if I switch to something, how slow does the weaning process have to be? Do you replace a whole meal with the new food? Or do you put in like 1/2 cup new rest old at a meal? 

I know it can upset their tummies when they switch food.....


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is a link to a review of the ingredients in this food.
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1405&cat=all
You can also check other foods on that website that are available in your area if you decide to switch. For a pup i would suggest a gradual change over to a new food. start maybe 25% new/75% old for a ew days. If no problem then go 50%/50%. again if no problem then go 75% new/25% old. and if no problem go 100% new. Barring any problems should take less than 2 weeks to switch over.


----------



## lea Noel (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I wouldn't call it a great food but its not horrid JMO. Generally, the rule it if it ain't broke don't fix it". Trying something else would not hurt but it may not work with her as the other food has.


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, if you do decide to switch foods, do it slowly over a period of 10 days to two weeks. Start 1/3 new to 2/3 old, then move to half and half, then 2/3 - 1/3 the other way. Keep pumpkin and yogurt on hand for any stomach upsets.


----------

